# Ball Joint?



## U13 (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi Guys,
I need to replace my U13 front control arm ball joint. Any one experienced chaging Control Arm Ball Joint? What aftermarket/performance ball joint for U13 is available? pls advise.
Thx,


----------



## SangHyun06 (Jan 27, 2006)

Sorry, I misunderstood, Post deleted.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

As far I know, the ball joint is not a serviceable part. You need to replace the entire lower control arm.

Troy


----------



## SangHyun06 (Jan 27, 2006)

Well, technically it IS serviceable, but makes absolutely no sense to do so because it takes WAY too much effort to try to disconnect the old and reconnect the new, and pretty much impossible for you to do it at home. Just replace the whole thing like Troy said.


----------

